# Converting sega saturn games from bin/cue to iso+ogg



## tmnr1992 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a few sega saturn bin/cue files that I want to compress to save some storage space. I tried converting them to iso+ogg using TurbiRip, which worked for sega CD and Turgobrafx CD games, but for some reason i can't get TurboRip to recognize the sega saturn games. So I was wondering, is there any other way to convert these games?


----------

